# It's Lou's Birthday, too



## goldsilverpro (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Lou


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2017)

I always forget that.

Happy Birthday to our PGM Master!!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday, and a Thanks for all the great posts.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Lou!


----------



## nickvc (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Lou.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Lou, go Bucks!


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lou!


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2017)

I forgot Lou has his birthday the same as Chris's. 
Happy Birthday Lou !!!!


----------



## etack (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Lou!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Lou!!


----------



## AgFoxx (Nov 29, 2017)

:G happy birthday Lou


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 30, 2017)

Happy birthday to Lou,
From all of us here unto you,
May your birthday be golden,
as you become a year olden,
and thanks for all here that you do.


----------

